

Ask HN: Why doesn't Google Adwords show real-time stats, while Facebook does? - roschdal

Google Adwords statistics on the number of ads displayed and clicked is updated only every 24 hours, while Facebook ad statistics seems to be updated in real-time. Why?
======
theaccordance
Google Adwords has been around long before realtime dashboards were
commonplace for those type of systems

